# where is the exhibition complex in duesseldorf?



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

We are going for the exhibition in Duesseldorf in October. Now we're booking the hotel, but I have no idea where the exhibition complex is, I want to book a hotel which is near the place where the exhibition is held. Who can give some advice?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Messe Dusseldorf I guess?

Messe Düsseldorf - Trade Fair Dusseldorf, Germany - Plant, Machinery, Retail, Medical Systems, Fashion, Lifestyle, Leisure trade shows

There are a few hotels at the fair grounds and even more on the surrounding areas, all kinds of prices really so you need to decide on a budget.

Hotels nearby Messe Düsseldorf in Dusseldorf

Check with the hotel you book if they have a shuttle service to Messe Dusseldorf, most of them do and is quite convenient especially if you have a large group of people going to the exhibition, as taxis can get quite expensive.


----------

